# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatars, Genies Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Genies Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Genies brings lifelike avatars to other apps with $10M from celebrities"

by Josh Constine
November 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Now Celebrity Avatars Can Hire Their Own Agents" 

by Chris Gardner
May 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Agency Negotiates Contracts for Cartoon Avatars of Celebrities"
Bitmoji rival Genies' Avatar Agency is part of a growing category VCs are calling 'synthetic media'

by Patrick Kulp
September 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Genies, NFLPA give football stars theavatar treatment"

October 21, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Genies creates an investment arm for companies using its digital avatars"

by Dean Takahashi
July 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Akash Nigam: “We will allow everyone to fully express themselves in the digital world”"
Akash Nigam is the co-founder and CEO of Genies. He tells us his vision for the avatar tech startup and the future of digital identities.

by Trung T. Phan 
October 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gucci and Giphy add avatars to their apps as potential digital revenue srivers"
Users will be able to create their own avatars and purchase digital goods (including celebrity drops) to dress them up

by Ilyse Liffreing
October 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Genies will let consumers create their own 3D avatars with Giphy and Gucci"

by Dean Takahashi
October 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Bandai Namco invests $3m in avatars creator Genies"
The tech company is preparing to launch in Asia, with a new office in Tokyo

by Marie Dealessandri
November 20, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Paving The Way For The Metaverse: Exclusive Interview With The CEO Of Genies About The 3D Avatar Company’s Present & Future"

by Cathy Hackl
February 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Avatar company Genies just raised another $65 million to build out a resale marketplace and capitalize on the multi-billion dollar virtual goods sector"

by Shoshy Ciment 
May 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Genies raises $65M to boost avatars for virtual identity and wearable digital goods"

by Dean Takahashi
May 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Bob Iger former Disney CEO invests and joins Genies board of directors"

March 14, 2022

----------

